# Legend E-juice



## Charlie's Vape Shop (28/5/14)

Hey Guys, Just wanna find out what do you guys think of legend E-Juice?


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

Sup man, I do enjoy Lee and Monroe. Not to fond of the other ones.


----------



## ShaneW (28/5/14)

I enjoy Guevara and Dean, not the other 2... shows how subjective taste is.

Monroe tastes a bit like banana and i hate banana. Lee tastes a bit like it has mint in which I also don't enjoy.


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

SNAP @ShaneW, also the same 2 for my taste preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (28/5/14)

Think Charlie is talking about his legend range, not the vapor mountain legend range. 

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

To be absolutely honest I enjoy all 4 of the legend range, however with that said, Lee does need steeping time to be truly enjoyed


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

fred1sa said:


> Think Charlie is talking about his legend range, not the vapor mountain legend range.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Zodiac (28/5/14)

Guys, i think @Charlie's Vape Shop is referring to Legends E-Juice, and not Vapour Mountain's Legends 

Edit : oops, been addressed


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/14)

Yip He's not talking about VM's legends lol


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> I enjoy Guevara and Dean, not the other 2... shows how subjective taste is.
> 
> Monroe tastes a bit like banana and i hate banana. Lee tastes a bit like it has mint in which I also don't enjoy.


So true. I love the cold feeling I get from Lee, It's so refreshing. I did like Dean alot but it gunked up my coils to quickly.


----------



## Reinhardt (28/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip He's not talking about VM's legends lol


Lol! Wel oops


----------



## Zodiac (28/5/14)

I will give my impressions as soon as i get to my prize Legends E-Juice, so much on my plate right now.


----------



## ShaneW (28/5/14)

Eish sorry Charlie... hahaha


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

Apologies for the misunderstanding


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

Where can we JHB guys get hold of Legend juice @Charlie's Vape Shop ?


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Where can we JHB guys get hold of Legend juice @Charlie's Vape Shop ?


Have asked him to post some details in their forum. They also sell High Voltage. No web site.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

Charlie's Vape Shop said:


> Hey Guys, Just wanna find out what do you guys think of legend E-Juice?



Hi @Charlie's Vape Shop 
Was so great to meet you at the cape vape meet
Am most impressed that you travelled from Harrismith to be there. Talk about dedication

Am quite busy on the work front so my juice reviews are quite slow at the moment
But am looking forward to getting to the Legends juice I bought at the vape meet
Will post my findings when I get there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Have asked him to post some details in their forum. They also sell High Voltage. No web site.


Awesome, thanks @Matthee .


----------



## Mklops (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Have asked him to post some details in their forum. They also sell High Voltage. No web site.


 
Looking forward to seeing that information aswell! Wouldnt mind getting my hands on some of that high voltage


----------



## Matt (2/6/14)

charliesvapeshop.co.za/

High voltage looks interesting. Wondering if lights out will work.


----------



## Charlie's Vape Shop (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Have asked him to post some details in their forum. They also sell High Voltage. No web site.


www.charliesvapeshop.co.za


----------



## Zuzu88 (3/6/14)

Fruit Serum is my Favourite! Icicle is so fresh and so clean! Vanilla Thrilla is rich and creamy! My Top 3 of Legend E-Juice. A definite Must-Try!


----------



## Silver (3/6/14)

Hi @Charlie's Vape Shop 
Having difficulty seeing the liquids on your site
Light grey text in the black background. Nothing is clear to me
May just be me, but perhaps take a look


----------



## RezaD (3/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Charlie's Vape Shop
> Having difficulty seeing the liquids on your site
> Light grey text in the black background. Nothing is clear to me
> May just be me, but perhaps take a look



I have to agree.....very difficult to see any products. The background is a very poor choice and should only appear on the home page. Also hardware prices are above market average - in some cases almost double.


----------



## ShaneW (3/6/14)

Agreed, really difficult to read, keep scrolling up and down to try see the text. Like the look of the juices though!


----------

